# Huge Venomous Snake post. Part 2: Asia



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Now onto the Asian species starting with the Vipers.

Vogels Pit Viper:



























Wetar Island Pit Viper:


















Malayan Pit Viper:


















Mangrove Pit Viper:


















Black and White/Indo-Chinese Spitting Cobra:
Baby


















Adult:



























Monocled Cobra - excuse the shed...









Spectacled Cobra:
Baby









Adult



























Run out of room so the rest are in the next post...


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Pygmy Mulga:


















Papuan Taipan:




































Hope you like them! Any questions please feel free to fire away,

Pete


----------



## chopper77 (May 7, 2009)

Green pit viper is stunnin, they all are. Respect:2thumb:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Asian vipers, the best!


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Stunning!  particularly the taipan!


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Absolutely stunning collection Pete.

The vogel's is particularly striking. 

Can't wait until I have the experience to own some of these wonderful animals myself.


----------



## Aston Grewcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Stunning collection, Love the Cobras.
: victory:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

That's one hell of a collection! :notworthy:

Loving the Vogels!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Amazing collection with fantastic shots! Loving the Monocled Cobras in particular, how big and how old is your adult? 

James


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Amazing collection with fantastic shots! Loving the Monocled Cobras in particular, how big and how old is your adult?
> 
> James


Thanks, more to come tomorrow. I have 1.1 Monocled Cobras but both are Cb09 so still small.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Like the little spitting cobra.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Rubbish snakes


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Owzy said:


> Rubbish snakes


Totally agree... Gimme a good ol corn any day!! :whistling2:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Those are awesome, and good camera skills too! .. What camera are you using? 

Would you mind if I use the third/last picture of the Vogels Pit Viper as my desktop background?


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

That Pit Viper is unreal looking...utterly stunning creature.

And the rear view of the Spectacled Cobra made me let out one of those, nervous whistling laughs!:lol2: 

Amazing snakes all of them. Sadly I am but a beginner and know less about DWA species than anything else.

I noticed you are in Ramsgate...not too far from me. Do you accept opened mouthed gawpers with a thirst for knowledge, into your premises?:mf_dribble:

I also wouldn't mind using one of those pics as my desktop background (I have a GTP at the moment).

Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

impressive collection, risky getting that close with the camra :lol2:

Never seen a Vogels before but Im loving the discoloured stripe down the body!!!


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Spuddy said:


> Those are awesome, and good camera skills too! .. What camera are you using?
> Would you mind if I use the third/last picture of the Vogels Pit Viper as my desktop background?


Fujifilm Finepix hs10. A time filler before moving onto dslrs. Not at all, you're more than welcome of course.



Skeet said:


> I noticed you are in Ramsgate...not too far from me. Do you accept opened mouthed gawpers with a thirst for knowledge, into your premises?:mf_dribble:


Virtually all the venomous collection is off display but if you pop down there's always myself or an experienced member of staff there that can discuss venomous keeping with you.

Appreciate the compliments guys, thank you. Just realised I missed a few pictures too. Sharp Nosed Viper:


















Pete


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

More stunning snakes mate! So jealous...


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

PETERGIBBENS said:


> Virtually all the venomous collection is off display but if you pop down there's always myself or an experienced member of staff there that can discuss venomous keeping with you.


I imagined that they would probably not be on display...however...I did notice the "day events"...so you may well be seeing me


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Smile!


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

ex0tics said:


> Stunning!  particularly the taipan!


Have to agree there , but there all blooming fantastic . I'd love a DWA but sadly where i live its a total no no


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Forgive me for a really ignorant question, but is there a distinction between Vogel's with red lines and those with pale lines? Different locales or just different colour phases? Thanks!


----------

